# Portafilter funnel



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Just in case anyone was looking, I bought this funnel for transferring grounds from a ramakin into the portafilter. It has a bottom diameter of 50mm so fits quite nicely.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0056HV812/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

